# vasthoudendheid aan water



## alisonp

Different grain sizes of a soil mix mean that "een bepaalde mate van vasthoudendheid aan water verkregen".  I'm assuming that this means "water retention" (not in the bodily sense!): can anyone confirm? (or correct, if necessary)

Thanks!


----------



## Peterdg

Who knows? Could you put the complete sentence because the part you put is missing something to make it inderstandable.


----------



## alisonp

Sorry, should be "wordt verkregen" - does that make enough sense?


----------



## YellowOnline

"a certain degree of water retention" indeed.


----------



## alisonp

Thanks.  I thought it must be, it just seemed a slightly unusual way of looking at the matter.


----------



## Peterdg

But "vasthoudendheid" is a clumsy term here.

I would use "retentievermogen voor water" or "het vermogen om water vast te houden".

"Vasthoudendheid" is a correct (though not really common) word in Dutch, but not in this meaning.


----------



## marrish

I find this phrase ambiguous. Is it retention or *resistance to water*, I can't say.


----------



## eno2

*vasthoudendheid aan water*

is total gibberish. Vasthoudendheid is merely a psychological capacity. 

[1) Doorzettingsvermogen 2) Onbuigzaamheid 3) Starheid 4) Tenaciteit 5)  Taaiheid 6) Uithouding 7) Volhardendheid 8) Volharding 9) Volharding in  het niet los willen laten ]

Of course they are trying to talk about a certain form of water retention. But the term _*absorptievermogen*_ is a technical term  specific for the capacity of a material to retain water. Water retention is ambiguous because it can also mean accumulating water in a reservoir or water basin. So absorptievermogen is the solution.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> *vasthoudendheid aan water*
> 
> is total gibberish. Vasthoudendheid is merely a psychological capacity.
> 
> [1) Doorzettingsvermogen 2) Onbuigzaamheid 3) Starheid 4) Tenaciteit 5)  Taaiheid 6) Uithouding 7) Volhardendheid 8) Volharding 9) Volharding in  het niet los willen laten ]* Agree. That's why I said "clumsy".*
> 
> Of course they are trying to talk about a certain form of water retention. But the term _*absorptievermogen*_ is a technical term  specific for the capacity of a material to retain water. Water retention is ambiguous because it can also mean accumulating water in a reservoir or water basin. So absorptievermogen is the solution.


I don't necessarily agree. As we basically don't know what they are talking about, it's possible that they don't mean "absorptievermogen". "Absorptievermogen" is the degree in which some material is capable of absorbing some fluid (water in this case). But, it's also possible that the text wants to refer to the degree in which the material is able to retain that absorbed fluid, meaning it does not release it easily. There are some gels and capsules (like "solid rain" (trade mark)) that 1) absorb water easily and in big amounts and 2) only release it very gradually, spread over a relatively long period of time. It's mainly used in sandy soils or in very dry areas to maintain the humidity level in these soils and make agriculture easier or even possible without constant irrigation. As such, these gels have a good "absorptievermogen" but also a good "retentievermogen voor water".


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> I don't necessarily agree. As we basically don't know what they are talking about, it's possible that they don't mean "absorptievermogen". "Absorptievermogen" is the degree in which some material is capable of absorbing some fluid (water in this case). But, it's also possible that the text wants to refer to the degree in which the material is able to retain that absorbed fluid, meaning it does not release it easily. There are some gels and capsules (like "solid rain" (trade mark)) that 1) absorb water easily and in big amounts and 2) only release it very gradually, spread over a relatively long period of time. It's mainly used in sandy soils or in very dry areas to maintain the humidy level in these soils and make agriculture easier or even possible without constant irrigation. As such, these gels have a good "absorptievermogen" but also a good "retentievermogen voor water".


You have a point there. So the award goes to  "retentievermogen".


----------



## eno2

Het schiet me nu plots te binnen dat ik een paar decades persluchtdrogers verkocht heb. Dat waren chemische drogers die waterdamp bonden. En die heetten niet retentiedrogers maar aDsorptiedrogers. En die werden aangeprezen niet op hun retentiecapaciteit maar op hun aDsorptievermogen. Dus ik weet het toch niet met die award...


----------



## Peterdg

I have another example: look at diapers. They have a big "absorptievermogen" but also a big "retentievermogen". Compare it with sponge. It has a big "absorptievermogen" but a very weak "retentievermogen". When you squeeze a diaper after it has absorbed its fluid, nothing will come out. When you squeeze a sponge after it has absorbed its fluid, almost all will come out.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> [...]decades[...]



Dat is Engels. In het Nederlands gebruiken we 'decennia' (OK, dat is geleend van het Latijn). /offtopic


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Dat is Engels. In het Nederlands gebruiken we 'decennia' (OK, dat is geleend van het Latijn). /offtopic



Bedankt voor de correctie. Decade bestaat ook in het Nederlands.  OK geleend van het Grieks. 
*decade*



           decade  zelfst.naamw. [tijdrekening], [eenheid] een periode van tijd met een duur van 10 dagen.   Bron: Wikiwoordenboek - decade.  SpellingCorrect gespeld:


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> I have another example: look at diapers. They have a big "absorptievermogen" but also a big "retentievermogen". Compare it with sponge. It has a big "absorptievermogen" but a very weak "retentievermogen". When you squeeze a diaper after it has absorbed its fluid, nothing will come out. When you squeeze a sponge after it has absorbed its fluid, almost all will come out.





> *retentievermogen*
> 
> 
> 
> de hoeveelheid water in volume-of gewichtspercent, die in een  goed ontwaterde bodem achterblijft nadat uit een verzadigde bodem het  overtollige water grotendeels is uitgezakt; soms: zui gspanningswaarde  van 100 cm waterkolom. Het begrip is slecht gedefinieerd en raakt in  onbruik
> Gevonden op http://www.woorden-boek.nl/woord/retentievermogen



Wordt meer gebruikt in de olie-industrie. Retentiecapaciteit. Voor olie natuurlijk.


----------

